# Per la serie "ogni scarpa addivent nu scarpone"



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Ecco cosa vi succede a mollare la madre dei vostri figli per una  sciacquetta bionda con la metà dei vostri anni. Tiè. (S. Lucarelli)







L'ho messo sul desktop come antidepressivo istantaneo, non riesco a smettere di ridere :rotfl:


E pensare che lo amavo alla follia


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

guarda la lucarelli
dovrebbe starsene zitta
il suo sport è diventato
lancio di veleno


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> guarda la lucarelli
> dovrebbe starsene zitta
> il suo sport è diventato
> lancio di veleno




Io la trovo a tratti geniale, pensa te. Di veleno ne lancia, ma considera che ne riceve pure a tonnellate.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io la trovo a tratti geniale, pensa te. Di veleno ne lancia, ma considera che ne riceve pure a tonnellate.


geniale?
questione di punti di vista
ammetto che è una donna in gamba
che ha saputo trovarsi 
nel posto giusto al momento giusto
( e non è cosa da poco)
e che ha saputo sfruttare l'onda
e cambiare direzione a seconda del vento
è una che scrive tra tanti, e per
distinguersi dal gruppo fa queste uscite


----------



## Nicka (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ecco cosa vi succede a mollare la madre dei vostri figli per una  sciacquetta bionda con la metà dei vostri anni. Tiè. (S. Lucarelli)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bellino lui!!!

:rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> geniale?
> questione di punti di vista
> ammetto che è una donna in gamba
> che ha saputo trovarsi
> ...



 Ora non è che sia Saramago redivivo, però ha un certo talento nella scrittura, sempre condita da una verve originale, che la la rende unica. Forse avrebbe potuto sfruttare meglio l'avvenenza, ma ha preferito campare con la scrittura. Ha cambiafo direzione, è vero, ma personalmente ho apprezzato il passaggio al Fatto e leggo i suoi spaccati di  vita quotidiana, nonché le sue prese di posizione anche a favore di categorie "scomode", sempre  on piacere. Dai, non mi dire che la fotina di Depp col suo commento non sono carine


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ecco cosa vi succede a mollare la madre dei vostri figli per una  sciacquetta bionda con la metà dei vostri anni. Tiè. (S. Lucarelli)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## banshee (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ecco cosa vi succede a mollare la madre dei vostri figli per una  sciacquetta bionda con la metà dei vostri anni. Tiè. (S. Lucarelli)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà che lui è sempre sexy, pure conciato da Cappellaio Matto o da Edward...lo adoro comunque  
Sulla battuta: :up:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ora non è che sia Saramago redivivo, però ha un certo talento nella scrittura, sempre condita da una verve originale, che la la rende unica. Forse avrebbe potuto sfruttare meglio l'avvenenza, ma ha preferito campare con la scrittura. Ha cambiafo direzione, è vero, ma personalmente ho apprezzato il passaggio al Fatto e leggo i suoi spaccati di  vita quotidiana, nonché le sue prese di posizione anche a favore di categorie "scomode", sempre  on piacere. Dai, non mi dire che la fotina di Depp col suo commento non sono carine


ma non dico che
non sappia coniugare in modo corretto
due verbi in un periodo, e che non abbia
uno stile accattivante
dico che ultimamente trovo che sfrutti l'onda
delle sfortune altrui per farsi notare (vedi Baldini)
l'avvenenza senza talento non ti porta lontano
infatti ha ripiegato sulla scrittura
dopo che le è andata male
con cinema, televisione e radio
(che arpia che sono!!)
nella foto a me Deep non sembra grasso
ma ha quel gonfiore tipico da farmaco
da qui mi sono iguastita


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma non dico che
> non sappia coniugare in modo corretto
> due verbi in un periodo, e che non abbia
> uno stile accattivante
> ...



L'onda Baldini in realtà l'ha cavalcata quando davvero non se ne poteva più di sentirlo frignare, e per me ha fatto bene a castigarlo, così come ha avuto il coraggio di postare i video della Mosetti (si chiama così?) che ballava a bordo piscina nei festini dell'imprenditore romano ai domiciliari. Un po' di palle comunque ci vogliono per schierarsi pubblicamente contro certi sistemi, specie se ne fai parte.

Ti sei inguastita pure tu allora   E dillo subito :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma non dico che
> non sappia coniugare in modo corretto
> due verbi in un periodo, e che non abbia
> uno stile accattivante
> ...


Quoto sul tipo di gonfiore, assolutamente. Direi che prende dei pesanti antidepressivi, non è da alcool quel gonfiore. Se andate a vedere l'intero réportage fotografico (io l'ho visto su laRepubblica), noterete che quella lì è la peggiore foto, mentre in altre è sempre notevole. Bello non è stato mai, peraltro. Sulla Lucarelli non saprei dire, per me è un nulla, visto che scanso la tv e pure il Fatto, un giornale che non mi piace per niente.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> L'onda Baldini in realtà l'ha cavalcata quando davvero non se ne poteva più di sentirlo frignare, e per me ha fatto bene a castigarlo, così come ha avuto il coraggio di postare i video della Mosetti (si chiama così?) che ballava a bordo piscina nei festini dell'imprenditore romano ai domiciliari. Un po' di palle comunque ci vogliono per schierarsi pubblicamente contro certi sistemi, specie se ne fai parte.
> 
> *Ti sei inguastita pure tu allora   E dillo subito *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma mica con te
è una questione epidermica
mi sta antipatica
ci provo ad essere
buona, brava e democratica
non ci riesco!


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quoto sul tipo di gonfiore, assolutamente. Direi che prende dei pesanti antidepressivi, non è da alcool quel gonfiore. Se andate a vedere l'intero réportage fotografico (io l'ho visto su laRepubblica), noterete che quella lì è la peggiore foto, mentre in altre è sempre notevole. Bello non è stato mai, peraltro. Sulla Lucarelli non saprei dire, per me è un nulla, visto che scanso la tv e pure il Fatto, un giornale che non mi piace per niente.


antidepressivi, o corti
comunque Jonny Bep ha sempre avuto 
quel qualcosa in più rispetto alla bellezza:
un grande fascino, che è più importante
del lato estetico
la bellezza negli anni appassisce
il fascino migliora come un buon vino


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> visto che scanso la tv e pure il Fatto, un giornale che non mi piace per niente.



Ci avrei giurato.



Flavia ha detto:


> ma mica con te
> è una questione epidermica
> mi sta antipatica
> ci provo ad essere
> ...


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> antidepressivi, o corti
> comunque Jonny Bep ha sempre avuto
> quel qualcosa in più rispetto alla bellezza:
> un grande fascino, che è più importante
> ...



Gli uomini che hanno sempre detto che è un coatto senza sugo intanto godono :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

sul Fatto apro una parente
e chiudo una parente (cit. Totò)
ce ne fossero a questo mondo
 di Trvaglio o Padellaro.......


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Gli uomini che hanno sempre detto che è un coatto senza sugo intanto godono :rotfl:


si accontentano di poco
invidiosi!


----------



## Fantastica (5 Settembre 2015)

Spiego: il Fatto non mi piace, perché sguazza dalla parte opposta della barricata, nella stessa melma in cui sguazzano i  giornali di destra. Un gran chiacchierare, un grande spettegolare, un gran lamentarsi che serve a nulla, -anzi deprime la voglia di cambiamento fattivo e concreto, mostrando sempre e solo lo schifo- se non ad arricchire una schiera di giornalisti autoreferenziali (tra carta, tv e radio) che non sarebbero nemmeno assunti da un qualsiasi quotidiano della stessa tiratura né francese né britannico né americano.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2015)

Stimo e seguo da sempre
 Selvaggia; intelligente, indipendente e grande portatrice sana di ironia che a volte diventa sarcasmo.spesso deve pagare avvenenza e eccesso di tette


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Gli uomini che hanno sempre detto che è un coatto senza sugo intanto godono :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Settembre 2015)

Bella la battuta.
Io l'ho trovato patetico con il ciuffetto.
La Lucarelli a volte mi piace qualche volta no. Naturalmente deve campare e non è una maestra di pensiero (si capisce che non so il francese?).
Meglio Il Fatto de Il Foglio.
Ma non sopporto più nessuno.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella la battuta.
> Io l'ho trovato patetico con il ciuffetto.
> La Lucarelli a volte mi piace qualche volta no. Naturalmente deve campare e non è una maestra di pensiero (si capisce che non so il francese?).
> Meglio Il Fatto de Il Foglio.
> Ma non sopporto più nessuno.


comunque stava malissimo vestito così.


----------



## spleen (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si accontentano di poco
> invidiosi!


Si accontentano della di lui moglie, è gnocca.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sul Fatto apro una parente
> e chiudo una parente (cit. Totò)
> ce ne fossero a questo mondo
> di Trvaglio o Padellaro.......





Minerva ha detto:


> Stimo e seguo da sempre
> Selvaggia; intelligente, indipendente e grande portatrice sana di ironia che a volte diventa sarcasmo.spesso deve pagare avvenenza e eccesso di tette



E quoto.


----------



## Black&Blu (6 Settembre 2015)

A ma la Lucarelli ancora parla? Pensavo si fosse sotterrata viva dopo la mega figura di merda che fece tempo fa. Parlo di quella volta che chiamò gli sbirri per denunciare il furto della sua auto, per poi ricordarsi (solo il giorno dopo) dove parcheggiò il suo mezzo. Ovviamente non ci fu alcun furto e ritirò subito la denuncia. 
Insomma, non è certamente una cima. Ringrazziasse il suo fisico (che avrà saputo usare a dovere nei momenti oppprtuni) per la strada che ha fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Ma sti commenti per un uomo non si fanno.
Prima di scrivere e parlare fate una prova volgendo al maschile quello che pensate e pensate se non state pensando cazzate.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2015)

Siccome l'autoironia non le difetta,  anzi ne abbonda più delle tette,  non ha più smesso si prendersi in giro per quel fatto. Viva l'intelligenza brillante, anche se ha le sembianze di una donna sexy


----------



## Black&Blu (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sti commenti per un uomo non si fanno.
> Prima di scrivere e parlare fate una prova volgendo al maschile quello che pensate e pensate se non state pensando cazzate.


Certo perchè non esistono anche gli uomini paraculati che hanno fatto strada grazie ad un certo tipo di favori? No eh? Sono solo cazzate, ovvio. Soprattutto in Italia non esistono queste cose. Un po' come la Minetti che è entrata in Politica grazie alla sua super intelligenza e alla sua estrema competenza in campo politico 

Sia chiaro, io ho detto solo la mia, quel che penso, non è verità assoluta. 



Minerva ha detto:


> Siccome l'autoironia non le difetta,  anzi ne abbonda più delle tette,  non ha più smesso si prendersi in giro per quel fatto. Viva l'intelligenza brillante, anche se ha le sembianze di una donna sexy



Da quello che scrive, dai granchi che prende e dalla storia della macchina, la Lucarelli mi sembra una persona stupida, a prescindere dal sesso d'appartenenza. Dopo una figura di merda di tali dimensioni l'unica cosa che le restava da fare era appunto l'autoironia. Ma il gesto da stupida, resta, l'autoironia non lo cancella mica eh.


P.S: Vorrei anche ricordare che il buon Johnny Depp si è "ridotto cosi" ingrassando, per interpretare il personaggio di un film, per immedesimarsi meglio nella sua parte, ma questo la "mitica" Selvaggia ovviamente non lo sa. Ah, non dimentichiamo anche quando querelò un ragazzo perchè gli diede della bagascia su Twitter. Ovviamente lei però si può permettere di dare della sciacquetta alla compagna di Depp come se nulla fosse. Ahhhhhhh la coerenza!! Ahhhh quanta ipocrisia. Umiltà, parola di cui la "giornalista" (?) Selvaggia non conosce il significato.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> P.S: Vorrei anche ricordare che il buon Johnny Depp si è "ridotto cosi" ingrassando, per interpretare il personaggio di un film, per immedesimarsi meglio nella sua parte, ma questo la "mitica" Selvaggia ovviamente non lo sa. .


va be' dai, quando le avrà finite le riprese di black mass? marzo? volendo un po' meglio poteva rientrare, dai. in ogni caso l'abbigliamento è imperdonabile.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

quando frequentavo le elementari
mi chiamavano quattrocchi
un'altra compagna di classe
veniva apostrofata come cicciona
quanto sono stata male per le prese in giro
però stavo alle elementari, e i bambini si sa 
a volte posseggono una cattiveria
dovuta al non sapere al dover ancora crescere
sul web stanno impazzando le prese in giro per Deep
criticare una persona per il suo aspetto fisico
non è ironia ma becera ignoranza ancora più grave
in quanto proveniente da un adulto
è un uomo con la sua età, ed il corpo 
che si trasforma e cambia (ormoni, metabolismo)
tanta stima a lui che se ne va in giro
senza vergogna di se
piuttosto che tutti quelli che non accettano
il tempo che avanza e si deturpano il viso
a suon di ritocchi dal chirurgo plastico
critichiamo semmai le persone 
per le loro azioni (anche con ironia eh)
Deep insulta tutti, è maleducato ecc. ecc.


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

ma tu non eri j. Depp, flavia. loro hanno altre risorse per leggere sereni  le cazzate dei fans. fa parte del gioco.


----------



## sienne (6 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma tu non eri j. Depp, flavia. loro hanno altre risorse per leggere sereni  le cazzate dei fans. fa parte del gioco.



Ciao

credo, che si tratta con che facilità si deride una persona per il suo aspetto. 
Affinché lo fanno i bambini è un conto, anche se colpisce. 
Ma da adulti ... 


sienne


----------



## passante (6 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che si tratta con che facilità si deride una persona per il suo aspetto.
> Affinché lo fanno i bambini è un conto, anche se colpisce.
> ...


ok, va bene, rispetto questa sensibilità, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2015)

È una battuta , solo una battuta


----------



## Black&Blu (6 Settembre 2015)

Una battuta detta da una tipa che ha la lingua biforcuta, tipa che ha avuto pure il coraggio di rompere le palle sulla Cristoforetti (A cui una come la Lucarelli può giusto allacciare le scarpe). Battuta in cui dà della sciacquetta alla partner di Depp.

Certo, ci crediamo che era solo una battuta.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando frequentavo le elementari
> mi chiamavano quattrocchi
> un'altra compagna di classe
> veniva apostrofata come cicciona
> ...


Depp ha il viso pieno di punturine e si vede benissimo. Non accetta per niente l'età che avanza e il ciuffetto era patetico. I denti d'oro sono raccapriccianti e non dipendono dall'età. 

La battuta sulla giusta punizione per avere mollato la moglie per la ventenne è cattiva ma divertente per tutte le tradite. Il politicamente corretto lasciamolo per cose serie. La letterina in inglese maccheronico che gira mi ha fatto tanto ridere. Dubito che Johnny Depp soffrirà per qualche battuta che gira in Italia, non è un bambino di 10 anni ma un divo famoso che si è comprato un isola ma continua ad avere soldi da non sapere come spenderee stuoli di ammiratrici.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Depp ha il viso pieno di punturine e si vede benissimo. Non accetta per niente l'età che avanza e il ciuffetto era patetico. I denti d'oro sono raccapriccianti e non dipendono dall'età.
> 
> La battuta sulla giusta punizione per avere mollato la moglie per la ventenne è cattiva ma divertente per tutte le tradite. Il politicamente corretto lasciamolo per cose serie. La letterina in inglese maccheronico che gira mi ha fatto tanto ridere. Dubito che Johnny Depp soffrirà per qualche battuta che gira in Italia, non è un bambino di 10 anni ma un divo famoso che si è comprato un isola ma continua ad avere soldi da non sapere come spenderee stuoli di ammiratrici.


non è una questione di politicamente corretto
è una questione di correttezza
quando battute e frecciate
provengono da chi con questo ci campa
big money, guarda cosa ha combinato
su You Tube Italia con il suo amico francesco
tanto che è stata lanciata una campagna
dal titolo selvaggia non mentire
e approfittare della sua posizione
per denigrare giovani emergenti
poi comunque questa è e rimane la mia opinione


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non è una questione di politicamente corretto
> è una questione di correttezza
> quando battute e frecciate
> provengono da chi con questo ci campa
> ...


Ma tu parli della Lucarelli e non di Depp.

Altro discorso.


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu parli della Lucarelli e non di Depp.
> 
> Altro discorso.


comunque io a 94 anni
non mi sono mai fatta
nemmeno un ritocchino
e qui in casa di riposo
faccio ancora faville:carneval:


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> credo, che si tratta con che facilità si deride una persona per il suo aspetto.
> Affinché lo fanno i bambini è un conto, anche se colpisce.
> ...


Sienne, sfondi una porta aperta su questo aspetto con me. Ultimamente ho litigato a sangue sulla pagina di un giornalista svizzero perchè si prendevano in giro due sposi col fisico particolare (cicciotta lei, bassino lui) proprio non trovando affatto divertente che si sprecassero battute  maligne sulla fisicità altrui. Ho finito per cancellarmi perchè l'atmosfera del luogo ritornava sempre sulla stessa falsariga, manco fossero tutti splendori viventi, ma Johnny Depp! Johnny Depp!! Uomo stupendo col fascino immarcescibile, dai, a vederlo in questo scatto, fa un po' ridere  E che sarà mai scherzarci un po' su.. Come ha detto Brunetta, sai quanto gliene potrà fregare che lo si sfotta un po'?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> comunque io a 94 anni
> non mi sono mai fatta
> nemmeno un ritocchino
> e qui in casa di riposo
> faccio ancora faville:carneval:


Anch'io faccio faville in casa di riposo, con quelli che si ricordano.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Settembre 2015)

http://m.dagospia.com/selvaggia-lucarelli-infiocina-i-creativi-che-a-suon-di-spot-ammosciano-gli-ultimi-sex-symbol-108076



Continua lo sputtanamiento :rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io faccio faville in casa di riposo, con quelli che si ricordano.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
alla prossima tombolata
ci sediamo vicine
che facciamo due chiacchere 
intanto porto l'apparecchio acustico
a fare il tagliando


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> http://m.dagospia.com/selvaggia-lucarelli-infiocina-i-creativi-che-a-suon-di-spot-ammosciano-gli-ultimi-sex-symbol-108076
> 
> 
> 
> Continua lo sputtanamiento :rotfl:



Fa ridere. Anche se domani compro,i numero 5 che fanno pendant con le mie due gocce di n.5


----------



## Brunetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> alla prossima tombolata
> ci sediamo vicine
> che facciamo due chiacchere
> ...


:up::mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Settembre 2015)

Direi che J. Deep era vestito mal uccio, quindi straquoto PAssy, sul fisico, un po' appesantito verissimo ma temo sia un problema che con l'età che avanza diventa fisiologico per circa il 75% della popolazione!.... Poi se prende anche farmaci peggio mi sento, basta il cortisone a far diventare mongolfiera chiunque. "Lucarelli chi?"  Credo sia la risposta di J.D


----------



## Fantastica (6 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> quando frequentavo le elementari
> mi chiamavano quattrocchi
> un'altra compagna di classe
> veniva apostrofata come cicciona
> ...


Ti quoto all'ennesima potenza. Ma questo è il "giornalettismo" ...


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sienne, sfondi una porta aperta su questo aspetto con me. Ultimamente ho litigato a sangue sulla pagina di un giornalista svizzero perchè si prendevano in giro due sposi col fisico particolare (cicciotta lei, bassino lui) proprio non trovando affatto divertente che si sprecassero battute  maligne sulla fisicità altrui. Ho finito per cancellarmi perchè l'atmosfera del luogo ritornava sempre sulla stessa falsariga, manco fossero tutti splendori viventi, ma Johnny Depp! Johnny Depp!! Uomo stupendo col fascino immarcescibile, dai, a vederlo in questo scatto, fa un po' ridere  E che sarà mai scherzarci un po' su.. Come ha detto Brunetta, sai quanto gliene potrà fregare che lo si sfotta un po'?



Ciao

non è la questione su Depp. Lui è grande, vaccinato e pure grosso e goffo vestito così 
Lei non la conosco. Così, ispirata da Flavia, sono andata a sbirciare i vari commenti che sono stati fatti su Twitter ecc. Lo trovo deplorevole. Veri canali per sfogarsi sull'aspetto di una persona (quello è alla fine). Da una parte si decanta che non bisogna dare tanto peso all'aspetto di una persona, poi invece non si perde occasione per farlo. Che ipocrisia ... e lei, mi sembra anche ben rifatta ... 
Queste cose, mi danno la nausea ... 


sienne


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> http://m.dagospia.com/selvaggia-lucarelli-infiocina-i-creativi-che-a-suon-di-spot-ammosciano-gli-ultimi-sex-symbol-108076
> 
> 
> 
> Continua lo sputtanamiento :rotfl:


ma hai notato che negli spot pubblicitari con Bruce Willis e Kevin Costner, le donne-mogli dicono tipo che è ora di cambiare marito, facendo gli occhi dolci? e non solo in questi spot, ormai sembra una moda che, credo, tenda a far vedere quanto è simpatica, divertente e moderna una moglie che dichiara allegramente 'ste cazzate:unhappy:
boh a me non fa ridere per niente...


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2015)

Black&Blu ha detto:


> A ma la Lucarelli ancora parla? Pensavo si fosse sotterrata viva dopo la mega figura di merda che fece tempo fa. Parlo di quella volta che chiamò gli sbirri per denunciare il furto della sua auto, per poi ricordarsi (solo il giorno dopo) dove parcheggiò il suo mezzo. Ovviamente non ci fu alcun furto e ritirò subito la denuncia.
> Insomma, non è certamente una cima. Ringrazziasse il suo fisico (che avrà saputo usare a dovere nei momenti oppprtuni) per la strada che ha fatto.



boh a me non sembra così grave dimenticarsi dov'è la macchina...mi è successo già 3 o 4 volte, non è così raro!
comunque lei è simpatica, poi può capitare che ogni tanto dica cazzate, è la legge dei grandi numeri


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ti quoto all'ennesima potenza. Ma questo è il "giornalettismo" ...


Certo che è giornalettismo ...consapevole.più deplorevole è il  velleitario pseudo giornalismo d'assalto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma hai notato che negli spot pubblicitari con Bruce Willis e Kevin Costner, le donne-mogli dicono tipo che è ora di cambiare marito, facendo gli occhi dolci? e non solo in questi spot, ormai sembra una moda che, credo, tenda a far vedere quanto è simpatica, divertente e moderna una moglie che dichiara allegramente 'ste cazzate:unhappy:
> boh a me non fa ridere per niente...


Cambiare moglie/marito come battuta l'ho sentita fare dalla notte dei tempi, non ci vedo niente di modaiolo.


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2015)

Poi, fanti,  in pratica lei fa molto bene quello che hai tentato goffamente di fare tu.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è la questione su Depp. Lui è grande, vaccinato e pure grosso e goffo vestito così
> Lei non la conosco. Così, ispirata da Flavia, sono andata a sbirciare i vari commenti che sono stati fatti su Twitter ecc. Lo trovo deplorevole. Veri canali per sfogarsi sull'aspetto di una persona (quello è alla fine). Da una parte si decanta che non bisogna dare tanto peso all'aspetto di una persona, poi invece non si perde occasione per farlo. Che ipocrisia ... e lei, mi sembra anche ben rifatta ...
> ...


Coi loro strali le giornaliste come S.L. sono rassicuranti per il sistema; alla fine colpiscono la ragione su cui si fonda il mondo dello spettacolo, cioè l'immagine.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Poi, fanti,  in pratica lei fa molto bene quello che hai tentato goffamente di fare tu.



Ciao

a prescindere da più cose ... 
c'è pur sempre una bella differenza se è uno scambio privato o 
se lo si fa pubblicamente e in canali dove si invita a partecipare alla derisione ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a prescindere da più cose ...
> c'è pur sempre una bella differenza se è uno scambio privato o
> ...


la derisione di gente privilegiata e abituata a questo.anzi ...che teme il silenzio.in più fatto da una che prima di tutto critica se stessa e i difetti che le appartengono.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la derisione di gente privilegiata e abituata a questo.anzi ...che teme il silenzio.in più fatto da una che prima di tutto critica se stessa e i difetti che le appartengono.


Vorrei tenermi lontana da questa Selvaggia Lucarelli, ma a furia di parlarne mi è venuta voglia di andare a vedere chi è e che fa questa velina dell'intelligenza.

Il giornalismo in Italia non si sa cosa sia se non asservimento e prostituzione. Lei dev'essere una che riesce bene in entrambi e riesce a guadagnare molti soldi grazie al pettegolezzo elevato a qualcosa, visto che a quanto pare scrive sul Fatto, considerato un bel giornale da qualcuno. Il paragone con me, a parte le tette (ma devo controllare quelle della Lucarelli), non ha senso proprio. Mica mi pagate per le mie performance su Tradinet


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> la derisione di gente privilegiata e abituata a questo.anzi ...che teme il silenzio.in più fatto da una che prima di tutto critica se stessa e i difetti che le appartengono.



Ciao

perché, c'è una categoria di persone che si può deridere e altri no?
Perché, se fai qualche battuta su te stessa, ti abilita a farlo su altri?

A me sia di Depp (che in tedesco significa idiota), sia di lei, poco interessa e poco so.
Non seguo "il pettegolezzo" per poi poter dire se è giustificato o meno da chi lo esprime. 

È una cosa che a me di per sé non piace. Non ha importanza su quale piano. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perché, c'è una categoria di persone che si può deridere e altri no?
> Perché, se fai qualche battuta su te stessa, ti abilità a farlo su altri?
> ...


Serve dire che hai SEMPRE ragione? In ogni caso, sposo totalmente i tuoi pensieri su questo tema.
Tu vivendo all'estero, avendo esperienze differenti di diversi paesi, conoscendo più lingue, puoi capire appunto che il giornalismo nel nostro Paese è un mestiere di lestofanti, servi, puttane, gente del circo. 
Dove tutto è melma sembra sempre di trovare dei diamanti, appena appena qualcosa brilla, ma si tratta di carte stagnole dei pacchetti di sigarette.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Madonna. E' stata insieme a Giuseppe Cruciani! Basta. Questa non merita nemmeno un insulto da parte mia. Non esiste.
Ciao.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Serve dire che hai SEMPRE ragione? In ogni caso, sposo totalmente i tuoi pensieri su questo tema.
> Tu vivendo all'estero, avendo esperienze differenti di diversi paesi, conoscendo più lingue, puoi capire appunto che il giornalismo nel nostro Paese è un mestiere di lestofanti, servi, puttane, gente del circo.
> Dove tutto è melma sembra sempre di trovare dei diamanti, appena appena qualcosa brilla, ma si tratta di carte stagnole dei pacchetti di sigarette.



Ciao

non esagerare, ma è vero, ho quasi sempre ragione ...  ... :mexican:

Ho staccato da troppi anni per poter fare un confronto di come è oggi. Certo i giornali, riviste ecc. "boulevard" (così vengono definiti in tedesco) ci sono ovunque e vivono di quello. La questione è il rapporto con altro. E in questo mi ricordo che vi era una bella differenza tra i vari paesi che seguivo. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a prescindere da più cose ...
> c'è pur sempre una bella differenza se è uno scambio privato o
> ...


la differenza è tra farlo dietro le spalle per *livore*
e davanti a tutti per *lavoro *profumatamente pagato e avvallato


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la differenza è tra farlo dietro le spalle per *livore*
> e davanti a tutti per *lavoro *profumatamente pagato e avvallato



Ciao

se vi era livore, non lo so. 
A me è sembrato più il volersi erigere a "principessa" tra le api dell'alveare per farsi bella. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

non andiamo ad aprire vecchie discussioni. Please. 

Se poi, perché è un lavoro si giustifica tutto. Va bene. 
Per me rimane che si ha ugualmente una funzione di "modello",
se si opera su un piano pubblico e non privato. 


sienne


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cambiare moglie/marito come battuta l'ho sentita fare dalla notte dei tempi, non ci vedo niente di modaiolo.



negli spot? non mi pare, poi non so, sarà una coincidenza


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non andiamo ad aprire vecchie discussioni. Please.
> 
> ...


è  leggerezza e spazio rilassante venduto esattamente per ciò che è.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> è  leggerezza e spazio rilassante venduto esattamente per ciò che è.



Ciao

visto la marea dei vari commenti che ne sono conseguiti nei vari canali, non mi è sembrato. 
Purtroppo. Erano proprio di cattivo gusto. E di una ignoranza umana che a me fa ribrezzo. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non andiamo ad aprire vecchie discussioni. Please.
> 
> ...


Guarda... la responsabilità, questa sconosciuta...


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto* la marea dei vari commenti *che ne sono conseguiti nei vari canali, non mi è sembrato.
> Purtroppo. Erano proprio di cattivo gusto. E di una ignoranza umana che a me fa ribrezzo.
> ...



ma sempre su Deep?


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma sempre su Deep?



Ciao

ho letto solo su questo pettegolezzo. Si. 
Del tipo, si è mangiato la fabbrica di cioccolata (questa è carina, a dire il vero), 
ma poi, che è un alcolizzato ecc. e vari commenti di cattivo gusto, per me. 
Un pettegolezzo ha sempre un suo certo effetto. Non rimane lì. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto la marea dei vari commenti che ne sono conseguiti nei vari canali, non mi è sembrato.
> Purtroppo. Erano proprio di cattivo gusto. E di una ignoranza umana che a me fa ribrezzo.
> ...


mi parrebbe esagerato ma ne prendo rispettosamente atto


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma sempre su Deep?


Sul Depp quelle schifezze di giornaletti online tipo Huffington post e quella schifezza di Twitter avevano già fatto mille pettegolezzi.

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? 

(Ma quanta merda vi -generico- sparate nel cervello, per rilassarvi (Min)?)


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi parrebbe esagerato ma ne prendo rispettosamente atto



Ciao

forse, ho ancora troppo presente come molti giovani si lasciano pesantemente condizionare ... 
Dinamiche, che non rimangono racchiuse su quel piano ... 
E diventa una farsa tutte le energie che s'impegnano a insegnare che nessuna persona va derisa. 


sienne


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sul Depp quelle schifezze di giornaletti online tipo Huffington post e quella schifezza di Twitter avevano già fatto mille pettegolezzi.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> (Ma quanta merda vi -generico- sparate nel cervello, per rilassarvi (Min)?)


non li leggo...comunque a me non è mai piaciuto (credo che ne sarà affranto), poi da quando ho paragonato Jack Sparrow al Capitano Flint (che è pure figlio di Maggie Smith, ho scoperto!), non c'è storia! il Capitano sì che è sexy come pochi!


----------



## Tessa (7 Settembre 2015)

Mii che pesantezza.
La Lucarelli per prima non si prende sul serio. 
ps a me capita spessissimo di non ricordare dove ho parcheggiato.....


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sul Depp quelle schifezze di giornaletti online tipo Huffington post e quella schifezza di Twitter avevano già fatto mille pettegolezzi.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> (Ma quanta merda vi -generico- sparate nel cervello, per rilassarvi (Min)?)



Ciao

qualche anno fa ho letto i risultati di una lunga ricerca sul quoziente intellettivo. 
Sta scendendo progressivamente. Il confronto tra oggi e l'età Vittoriana, ad esempio, comprende 14 punti nella media. Sono tantissimi. E ciò non è dovuto solo al fast food, ma anche alla marea di immondizia con qui riempiamo la nostra mente. In sintesi. Ma basta confrontare i test del 1920 con quelli di oggi. La media è scesa di tantissimo. 
Forse, ci rilassiamo troppo ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qualche anno fa ho letto i risultati di una lunga ricerca sul quoziente intellettivo.
> Sta scendendo progressivamente. Il confronto tra oggi e l'età Vittoriana, ad esempio, comprende 14 punti nella media. Sono tantissimi. E ciò non è dovuto solo al fast food, ma anche alla marea di immondizia con qui riempiamo la nostra mente. In sintesi. Ma basta confrontare i test del 1920 con quelli di oggi. La media è scesa di tantissimo.
> ...


. Non sapevo di questa ricerca! Molto interessante, anche se non credo molto nelle misurazioni del QI. Diciamo che oggi, anche a scuola, è considerato intelligente chi meglio sa adattarsi alle esigenze del mercato. Si premiano la velocità, l'efficienza, l'elasticità, ossia, traducendo: la superficialità, l'improvvisazione, la volatilità...


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> . Non sapevo di questa ricerca! Molto interessante, anche se non credo molto nelle misurazioni del QI. Diciamo che oggi, anche a scuola, è considerato intelligente chi meglio sa adattarsi alle esigenze del mercato. Si premiano la velocità, l'efficienza, l'elasticità, ossia, traducendo: la superficialità, l'improvvisazione, la volatilità...



Ciao

è chiaro che la ricerca ha punti deboli. La comparazione si è fatta solo su quello che si ha a disposizione dei vari periodi. È chiaro che oggi si ha un'altra concezione dell'intelligenza (per fortuna). Ma rimane una differenza di 14 punti su quello che si ha a disposizione come comparazione.  


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Serve dire che hai SEMPRE ragione? In ogni caso, sposo totalmente i tuoi pensieri su questo tema.
> Tu vivendo all'estero, avendo esperienze differenti di diversi paesi, conoscendo più lingue, puoi capire appunto che il giornalismo nel nostro Paese è un mestiere di lestofanti, servi, puttane, gente del circo.
> Dove tutto è melma sembra sempre di trovare dei diamanti, appena appena qualcosa brilla, ma si tratta di carte stagnole dei pacchetti di sigarette.





Fantastica ha detto:


> Madonna. E' stata insieme a Giuseppe Cruciani! Basta. Questa non merita nemmeno un insulto da parte mia. Non esiste.
> Ciao.


L'uva è acerba?
Ci sono schiere di giornalisti asserviti, ma tutti questi strali verso una categoria che paga anche con la morte per poterci raccontare la realtà mi sembra davvero indegno, molto più di qualche battuta di una giornalista di gossip che ha fatto pezzi divertenti e altri meno, ma ha mai attaccata se non chi si è messo volontariamente sotto i riflettori.
Detto da te è ridicolo, tu che hai fatto gratis gossip di infimo livello su persone che hai conosciuto perché frequentano un forum in cui si parla di sentimenti e non avevano alcuna intenzione di partecipare né a un concorso di bellezza né a una gara per trovare qualcuno da scopare.
Il fatto che poi tu abbia avuto l'ambizione di far parte di quella categoria che tacci di prostituzione è patetico.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto la marea dei vari commenti che ne sono conseguiti nei vari canali, non mi è sembrato.
> Purtroppo. Erano proprio di cattivo gusto. E di una ignoranza umana che a me fa ribrezzo.
> ...


Ma che c'entra?!

Stiamo parlando Johnny Depp eh! Avrebbe potuto comprarsi un vestito sobrio della sua taglia invece di vestirsi con un abito con colori improbabili che gli tirava dappertutto.
Non stiamo facendo l'esaltazione della derisione.
È stata una battuta divertente che non fa certo esempio da seguire per una persona normale sovrappeso. Non scambiamo lucciole per lanterne.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sul Depp quelle schifezze di giornaletti online tipo Huffington post e quella schifezza di Twitter avevano già fatto mille pettegolezzi.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> (Ma quanta merda vi -generico- sparate nel cervello, per rilassarvi (Min)?)


Ma come ti permetti stronza!
Tu a Minerva non puoi neanche lavare i piedi.
E io intervengo raramente in difesa di qualcuno perché tutti si sanno difendere da soli.
Ma pensa a te che ti sei vantata di cose da vergognarsi.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?!
> 
> Stiamo parlando Johnny Depp eh! Avrebbe potuto comprarsi un vestito sobrio della sua taglia invece di vestirsi con un abito con colori improbabili che gli tirava dappertutto.
> Non stiamo facendo l'esaltazione della derisione.
> È stata una battuta divertente che non fa certo esempio da seguire per una persona normale sovrappeso. Non scambiamo lucciole per lanterne.



Ciao

non seguo,  proprio perché a me non piace ciò che ne deriva ... una legittimazione 
La battuta era più sarcastica e aspra che ironica ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non seguo,  proprio perché a me non piace ciò che ne deriva ... una legittimazione
> La battuta era più sarcastica e aspra che ironica ...
> ...


Legittimazione di cosa? Di poter dire che uno che ha fatto i milioni perché era figo si è vestito male per il suo peso e che uno che molla la moglie per una ventenne se lo merita?

Allora se dico che Berlusconi è un vecchio patetico legittimo la derisione dei vecchi? Di quelli che si mettono con una nipote e si tingono i capelli, forse. 
Non confondiamo i piani.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Legittimazione di cosa? Di poter dire che uno che ha fatto i milioni perché era figo si è vestito male per il suo peso e che uno che molla la moglie per una ventenne se lo merita?
> 
> Allora se dico che Berlusconi è un vecchio patetico legittimo la derisione dei vecchi? Di quelli che si mettono con una nipote e si tingono i capelli, forse.
> Non confondiamo i piani.



Ciao

i piani già sono abbastanza confusi. 
Se no, uno che se la "spassa" con minorenni, veniva preso a calci.
E non rieletto. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (7 Settembre 2015)

Sì sa che di spazzatura ne consumo parecchia. ..non dimentichiamo uomini e donne:rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'uva è acerba?
> Ci sono schiere di giornalisti asserviti, ma tutti questi strali verso una categoria che paga anche con la morte per poterci raccontare la realtà mi sembra davvero indegno, molto più di qualche battuta di una giornalista di gossip che ha fatto pezzi divertenti e altri meno, ma ha mai attaccata se non chi si è messo volontariamente sotto i riflettori.
> Detto da te è ridicolo, tu che hai fatto gratis gossip di infimo livello su persone che hai conosciuto perché frequentano un forum in cui si parla di sentimenti e non avevano alcuna intenzione di partecipare né a un concorso di bellezza né a una gara per trovare qualcuno da scopare.
> Il fatto che poi tu abbia avuto l'ambizione di far parte di quella categoria che tacci di prostituzione è patetico.


Guarda, Brune' ... sto sorridendo mentre ti rispondo. 10000 austriaci, cioè non mille o tremila, ma diecimila forse più, su una popolazione non certo numerosa quanto quella italiana, o francese, o tedesca sono andati a rischio dell'arresto a
sulla frontiera ungherese a prendersi in casa degli sconosciuti, che, oltre a essere poveri e di cultura aliena, per di più al massimo sapevano il francese e non certo il tedesco. In Gran Bretagna e in Francia, sono tanti i comuni cittadini che vanno a incontrare e aiutare. È questa l'immagine dellEuropa che i giornalisti ti veicolano? Rischiano la vita? Ma quale giornalista da salotto in Italia rischia la vita? Ma quale realtà ti raccontano mai, se non delle beghe di palazzo di cui non solo non ci frega niente, ma che ci fanno proprio scollare dalla realtà e servono a invelenirci e a promuovere la grande lamentazione che copre l'ignavia e ci impigrisce? Il loro è un universo del rutto (errore, era "tutto", ma lo lascio!) autoreferenziale, e le notizie, soprattutto quelle dei blog, (come quello che ho linkato nel post sulla foto del bambino cadavere, articolo che ti consiglio di leggere) sono scremate e ignorate in funzione proprio della nostra ideologizzazione al ribasso, al ribasso sempre, di qualsiasi valore di civiltà.
Quanto a me, il paragone è improprio. La mia era una scrittura PRIVATA, non fatta per essere divulgata e passare sulla bocca di tutti. E questo non è un dettaglio, è SOSTANZA. 
Credici quanto ti pare -e a quanto pare non mi credi mai- ma quando dico che sono fortunata, dico il vero. Io sono stata sempre INVITATA a scrivere sulle testate per cui ho scritto. Ma non mi piace quell'ambiente e non mi piace quel mestiere, e della mia firma in calce a un pezzo mi frega zero. La fama, la pubblica gloria, i riconoscimenti delle fanfare mi lasciano indifferente se non addirittura sospettosa. La mia libertà prima di tutto, e la santa pazienza di aver scritto questo post per risponderti.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto a me, il paragone è improprio. La mia era una scrittura PRIVATA, non fatta per essere divulgata e passare sulla bocca di tutti. E questo non è un dettaglio, è SOSTANZA.
> .



La sostanza e' che tu hai criticato la Lucarelli senza neanche sapere chi fosse, in base a quattro righe leggiucchiate qua e là in seguito a questo 3d, al fatto che scriva per il Fatto e che, addirittura, sia la ex di qualcuno che non ti aggrada. Lei è pagata per scrivere (non solo di costume), il tuo è un criticare fine a se stesso, senza sostanza né elementi, proprio per pregiudizio.  



Comunque si vede che non leggi Il Fatto :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La sostanza e' che tu hai criticato la Lucarelli senza neanche sapere chi fosse, in base a quattro righe leggiucchiate qua e là in seguito a questo 3d, al fatto che scriva per il Fatto e che, addirittura, sia la ex di qualcuno che non ti aggrada. Lei è pagata per scrivere (non solo di costume), *il tuo è un criticare fine a se stesso, senza sostanza né elementi, proprio per pregiudizio*.
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque si vede che non leggi Il Fatto :rotfl:


ma va?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La sostanza e' che tu hai criticato la Lucarelli senza neanche sapere chi fosse, in base a quattro righe leggiucchiate qua e là in seguito a questo 3d, al fatto che scriva per il Fatto e che, addirittura, sia la ex di qualcuno che non ti aggrada. Lei è pagata per scrivere (non solo di costume), il tuo è un criticare fine a se stesso, senza sostanza né elementi, proprio per pregiudizio.
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque si vede che non leggi Il Fatto :rotfl:


madonna. Tocca fare uno studio per capire la Signora Lucarelli:risata:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La sostanza e' che tu hai criticato la Lucarelli senza neanche sapere chi fosse, in base a quattro righe leggiucchiate qua e là in seguito a questo 3d, al fatto che scriva per il Fatto e che, addirittura, sia la ex di qualcuno che non ti aggrada. Lei è pagata per scrivere (non solo di costume), *il tuo è un criticare fine a se stesso, senza sostanza né elementi, proprio per pregiudizio. *
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque si vede che non leggi Il Fatto :rotfl:


E' l'unica cosa che sa fare......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, Brune' ... sto sorridendo mentre ti rispondo. 10000 austriaci, cioè non mille o tremila, ma diecimila forse più, su una popolazione non certo numerosa quanto quella italiana, o francese, o tedesca sono andati a rischio dell'arresto a
> sulla frontiera ungherese a prendersi in casa degli sconosciuti, che, oltre a essere poveri e di cultura aliena, per di più al massimo sapevano il francese e non certo il tedesco. In Gran Bretagna e in Francia, sono tanti i comuni cittadini che vanno a incontrare e aiutare. È questa l'immagine dellEuropa che i giornalisti ti veicolano? Rischiano la vita? Ma quale giornalista da salotto in Italia rischia la vita? Ma quale realtà ti raccontano mai, se non delle beghe di palazzo di cui non solo non ci frega niente, ma che ci fanno proprio scollare dalla realtà e servono a invelenirci e a promuovere la grande lamentazione che copre l'ignavia e ci impigrisce? Il loro è un universo del rutto (errore, era "tutto", ma lo lascio!) autoreferenziale, e le notizie, soprattutto quelle dei blog, (come quello che ho linkato nel post sulla foto del bambino cadavere, articolo che ti consiglio di leggere) sono scremate e ignorate in funzione proprio della nostra ideologizzazione al ribasso, al ribasso sempre, di qualsiasi valore di civiltà.
> Quanto a me, il paragone è improprio. La mia era una scrittura PRIVATA, non fatta per essere divulgata e passare sulla bocca di tutti. E questo non è un dettaglio, è SOSTANZA.
> Credici quanto ti pare -e a quanto pare non mi credi mai- ma quando dico che sono fortunata, dico il vero. Io sono stata sempre INVITATA a scrivere sulle testate per cui ho scritto. Ma non mi piace quell'ambiente e non mi piace quel mestiere, e della mia firma in calce a un pezzo mi frega zero. La fama, la pubblica gloria, i riconoscimenti delle fanfare mi lasciano indifferente se non addirittura sospettosa. La mia libertà prima di tutto, e la santa pazienza di aver scritto questo post per risponderti.



in nessun lavoro si è liberi totalmente.
ci sono sempre direttive, scadenze, modalità da rispettare.
i giornalisti come selvaggia hanno una loro professionalità e un loro senso (perfettamente inserito) in un sistema dove l'immagine è il tema principale, il pane quotidiano, e può essere esaltata come criticata.
una cosa che trovo buona giusta e democratica.


----------



## Eratò (7 Settembre 2015)

A me la Lucarelli sta sulle palle... non che importi qualcosa. Ma non mi piace.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me la Lucarelli sta sulle palle... non che importi qualcosa. Ma non mi piace.


lo trovo legittimo.
ma non ha senso paragonarla agli inviati di guerra o ai giornalisti d'inchiesta e fare di tutta l'erba un fascio: ognuno ha la sua collocazione.


----------



## Eratò (7 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo trovo legittimo.
> ma non ha senso paragonarla agli inviati di guerra o ai giornalisti d'inchiesta e fare di tutta l'erba un fascio: ognuno ha la sua collocazione.


Certo. Son settori totalmente diversi.


----------



## sienne (7 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A me la Lucarelli sta sulle palle... non che importi qualcosa. Ma non mi piace.



Ciao

non so neanche chi è. Mai sentita nominare. :rotfl:
Quando ho letto la battuta, mi sono vergognata di essere una tradita, a dire il vero. 
Frustrazione, veleno, rancore, rivincita ecc. ... nel nominare "sciacquetta" lei e per come si è imbruttito lui. 


sienne


----------



## Flavia (7 Settembre 2015)

bone bone state bone
mi sembra che il discorso
sia andato un po' troppo l là
forse ho iniziato io con la mia antipatia
verso la lucarelli quindi vorrei rimediare:
la lucarelli vincerà un premio strega
Jonny Beep sii felice, perchè omo di panza
omo di sostanza
visto che poi è stato citato il foglio
vorrei dire che ferrrara è magro
e sallusti ha tanti capelli
io sono la gemella di adriana lima
ma quello che mi preme è dire a Brunetta
di affrettarsi, alle 15,30 inizia la tombolata
le ho tenuto un posto, purtroppo però 
non sono riuscita a cambiare le pile dell'apparecchio acustico
ditele di portare un megafono


----------



## free (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, Brune' ... sto sorridendo mentre ti rispondo. 10000 austriaci, cioè non mille o tremila, ma diecimila forse più, su una popolazione non certo numerosa quanto quella italiana, o francese, o tedesca sono andati a rischio dell'arresto a
> sulla frontiera ungherese a prendersi in casa degli sconosciuti, che, oltre a essere poveri e di cultura aliena, per di più al massimo sapevano il francese e non certo il tedesco. In Gran Bretagna e in Francia, sono tanti i comuni cittadini che vanno a incontrare e aiutare. È questa l'immagine dellEuropa che i giornalisti ti veicolano? Rischiano la vita? Ma quale giornalista da salotto in Italia rischia la vita? Ma quale realtà ti raccontano mai, se non delle beghe di palazzo di cui non solo non ci frega niente, ma che ci fanno proprio scollare dalla realtà e servono a invelenirci e a promuovere la grande lamentazione che copre l'ignavia e ci impigrisce? Il loro è un universo del rutto (errore, era "tutto", ma lo lascio!) autoreferenziale, e le notizie, soprattutto quelle dei blog, (come quello che ho linkato nel post sulla foto del bambino cadavere, articolo che ti consiglio di leggere) sono scremate e ignorate in funzione proprio della nostra ideologizzazione al ribasso, al ribasso sempre, di qualsiasi valore di civiltà.
> Quanto a me, il paragone è improprio. La mia era una scrittura PRIVATA, non fatta per essere divulgata e passare sulla bocca di tutti. E questo non è un dettaglio, è SOSTANZA.
> Credici quanto ti pare -e a quanto pare non mi credi mai- ma quando dico che sono fortunata, dico il vero. Io sono stata sempre INVITATA a scrivere sulle testate per cui ho scritto. Ma non mi piace quell'ambiente e non mi piace quel mestiere, e della mia firma in calce a un pezzo mi frega zero. La fama, la pubblica gloria, i riconoscimenti delle fanfare mi lasciano indifferente se non addirittura sospettosa. La mia libertà prima di tutto, e la santa pazienza di aver scritto questo post per risponderti.


tuttavia secondo me è comunque utile leggere un po' di tutto, anche altre campane, per poi farsi un'idea personale
non è quello che leggiamo che ci "qualifica", ma quello che alla fine ne pensiamo... fermo restando che non vedo nulla di male nel leggere cazzate divertenti, non è mica obbligatorio fare sempre cose intelligenti, ad es. al bar è difficile sentire discorsi profondi, tuttavia i bar rimangono aperti e allo stesso modo gli spazi di costume sui mezzi d'informazione, la valenza è più o meno la stessa
in fondo che ce ne frega a noi se Depp sta invecchiando un po' male e a Venezia si è dimostrato affetto da cattivo gusto? nulla di nulla...
io ad es. leggo sempre sulla Stampa una giornalista che dà i voti ad attori etc. che partecipano alle manifestazioni internazionali, molto divertente 
un es: 
http://www.lastampa.it/2015/05/21/m...tamburrino-MsDnDiY3wO4tXozQIiBQ8J/pagina.html


----------



## Eratò (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non so neanche chi è. Mai sentita nominare. :rotfl:
> Quando ho letto la battuta, mi sono vergognata di essere una tradita, a dire il vero.
> ...


Io la Lucarelli l'ho conosciuta come fidanzata di Laerte, figlio di Papalardo, cantante che aveva partecipato al Isola dei famosi anni fa. Me la ricordavo diversa. Poi non so che è successo(manco me lo ricordo figurati... la morte neuronale che avanza) e mi risultò antipatica...


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?!
> 
> Stiamo parlando Johnny Depp eh! Avrebbe potuto comprarsi un vestito sobrio della sua taglia invece di vestirsi con un abito con colori improbabili che gli tirava dappertutto.
> Non stiamo facendo l'esaltazione della derisione.
> È stata una battuta divertente che non fa certo esempio da seguire per una persona normale sovrappeso. Non scambiamo lucciole per lanterne.


ecco, la penso come te.


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> tuttavia secondo me è comunque utile leggere un po' di tutto, anche altre campane, per poi farsi un'idea personale
> non è quello che leggiamo che ci "qualifica", ma quello che alla fine ne pensiamo... fermo restando che non vedo nulla di male nel leggere cazzate divertenti, non è mica obbligatorio fare sempre cose intelligenti, ad es. al bar è difficile sentire discorsi profondi, tuttavia i bar rimangono aperti e allo stesso modo gli spazi di costume sui mezzi d'informazione, la valenza è più o meno la stessa
> in fondo che ce ne frega a noi se Depp sta invecchiando un po' male e a Venezia si è dimostrato affetto da cattivo gusto? nulla di nulla...
> io ad es. leggo sempre sulla Stampa una giornalista che dà i voti ad attori etc. che partecipano alle manifestazioni internazionali, molto divertente
> ...


Le cazzate divertenti che divertono te non sono le stesse che divertono me, forse. Comunque anche questo forum è una specie di bar e talvolta mi ci diverto molto, grazie a voi che scrivete cose che a me divertono. Un posto dove mi diverto molto e pieno di cazzate è il blog di Oltreuomo. Consiglio
http://oltreuomo.com/


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> bone bone state bone
> mi sembra che il discorso
> sia andato un po' troppo l là
> forse ho iniziato io con la mia antipatia
> ...


Scusa ho fatto tardi a fisioterapia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Guarda, Brune' ... sto sorridendo mentre ti rispondo. 10000 austriaci, cioè non mille o tremila, ma diecimila forse più, su una popolazione non certo numerosa quanto quella italiana, o francese, o tedesca sono andati a rischio dell'arresto a
> sulla frontiera ungherese a prendersi in casa degli sconosciuti, che, oltre a essere poveri e di cultura aliena, per di più al massimo sapevano il francese e non certo il tedesco. In Gran Bretagna e in Francia, sono tanti i comuni cittadini che vanno a incontrare e aiutare. È questa l'immagine dellEuropa che i giornalisti ti veicolano? Rischiano la vita? Ma quale giornalista da salotto in Italia rischia la vita? Ma quale realtà ti raccontano mai, se non delle beghe di palazzo di cui non solo non ci frega niente, ma che ci fanno proprio scollare dalla realtà e servono a invelenirci e a promuovere la grande lamentazione che copre l'ignavia e ci impigrisce? Il loro è un universo del rutto (errore, era "tutto", ma lo lascio!) autoreferenziale, e le notizie, soprattutto quelle dei blog, (come quello che ho linkato nel post sulla foto del bambino cadavere, articolo che ti consiglio di leggere) sono scremate e ignorate in funzione proprio della nostra ideologizzazione al ribasso, al ribasso sempre, di qualsiasi valore di civiltà.
> Quanto a me, il paragone è improprio. La mia era una scrittura PRIVATA, non fatta per essere divulgata e passare sulla bocca di tutti. E questo non è un dettaglio, è SOSTANZA.
> Credici quanto ti pare -e a quanto pare non mi credi mai- ma quando dico che sono fortunata, dico il vero. Io sono stata sempre INVITATA a scrivere sulle testate per cui ho scritto. Ma non mi piace quell'ambiente e non mi piace quel mestiere, e della mia firma in calce a un pezzo mi frega zero. La fama, la pubblica gloria, i riconoscimenti delle fanfare mi lasciano indifferente se non addirittura sospettosa. La mia libertà prima di tutto, e la santa pazienza di aver scritto questo post per risponderti.


Qui chi ha avuto pazienza siamo stati noi utenti che ti abbiamo risposto troppe volte e non abbiamo sottolineato ogni volta le tue affermazioni ridicole.
Questo sproloquio che credi da intellettuale fa ridere i polli, sembri quelle beghine che ti vogliono spiegare la religione cattolica come se non fossimo vissuti in Italia con il Papa tutte le sere ma nella Cina maoista. Guarda che sappiamo leggere e anche usare internet. Anche se non partecipo alle discussioni politiche da bar del forum facendo sapere di aver letto un quotidiano e fingendo di sapere come salvare il mondo, qualche cosa la so anch'io e penso pure gli altri. Però non ci interessa cercare di incontrare qualche privilegiato.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui chi ha avuto pazienza siamo stati noi utenti che ti abbiamo risposto troppe volte e non abbiamo sottolineato ogni volta le tue affermazioni ridicole.
> Questo sproloquio che credi da intellettuale fa ridere i polli, sembri quelle beghine che ti vogliono spiegare la religione cattolica come se non fossimo vissuti in Italia con il Papa tutte le sere ma nella Cina maoista. Guarda che sappiamo leggere e anche usare internet. Anche se non partecipo alle discussioni politiche da bar del forum facendo sapere di aver letto un quotidiano e fingendo di sapere come salvare il mondo, qualche cosa la so anch'io e penso pure gli altri. Però non ci interessa cercare di incontrare qualche privilegiato.


Soprattutto se per incontrarlo devi screditare ai suoi occhi altre donne. Se sei così meglio di loro verrai notata lo stesso....
Se.......


----------



## Flavia (7 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ho fatto tardi a fisioterapia.


peccato in palio per chi faceva tombola
c'era una bella dentiera, e la scorta
di adesivo per un anno


----------



## Fantastica (7 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> peccato in palio per chi faceva tombola
> c'era una bella dentiera, e la scorta
> di adesivo per un anno


A me pare che a denti la Brunetta sia ben attrezzata:mexican:


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> qualche anno fa ho letto i risultati di una lunga ricerca sul quoziente intellettivo.
> Sta scendendo progressivamente. Il confronto tra oggi e l'età Vittoriana, ad esempio, comprende 14 punti nella media. Sono tantissimi. E ciò non è dovuto solo al fast food, ma anche alla marea di immondizia con qui riempiamo la nostra mente. In sintesi. Ma basta confrontare i test del 1920 con quelli di oggi. La media è scesa di tantissimo.
> ...


sienne, hanno sicuramente confrontato misure fatte con strumenti diversi. per il semplice motivo che le scale di QI dal 1920  a oggi sono diverse. è un confronto non fattibile, invalido. poi oh, magari hanno pubblicato su una rivista con un impact factor che Matteo se lo sogna, ma quella delle pubblicazioni è un'altra storia.

edit. per tacere del campionamento.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Settembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> peccato in palio per chi faceva tombola
> c'era una bella dentiera, e la scorta
> di adesivo per un anno


Sarò più fortunata la prossima volta.


----------



## passante (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quanto a me, il paragone è improprio. La mia era una scrittura PRIVATA, non fatta per essere divulgata e passare sulla bocca di tutti. E questo non è un dettaglio, è SOSTANZA.


fantastica, per quanto possa interessarti il mio consiglio, cioè zero, molla il colpo. veramente.


----------



## Flavia (7 Settembre 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A me pare che a denti la Brunetta sia ben attrezzata:mexican:


beata Lei con quello che costa 
il dentista di questi tempi!
a parte gli scherzi, non ho ben capito
( e non credo nemmeno di volerlo sapere)
da dove derivi tutta questa ruggine
ma come mi diceva una persona a me cara
nei "bisticci" molla un punto
il più intelligente....


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> sienne, hanno sicuramente confrontato misure fatte con strumenti diversi. per il semplice motivo che le scale di QI dal 1920  a oggi sono diverse. è un confronto non fattibile, invalido. poi oh, magari hanno pubblicato su una rivista con un impact factor che Matteo se lo sogna, ma quella delle pubblicazioni è un'altra storia.
> 
> edit. per tacere del campionamento.



Ciao

certi dati, cioè risultati sono molto delicati. Comunque, non mi ricordo bene la metodologia, l'avevo sorvolata perché racchiudeva più ricerche. Da un lato misurazioni della massa gricia, fino a confrontare i vari standard scolastici da raggiungere nei vari paesi e periodi (qui si sa con certezza, che ad esempio negli USA i standard calano di continuo). 
Con il termine intelligenza c'è anche da andarci piano. Lo so bene. E qui non so come lo hanno misurato. Visto che non si basa su ciò che sai, ma quello che sai fare usando ciò che hai. Cioè, l'adattamento alle condizioni esterne attraverso le proprie conoscenze. C'è anche da tener conto, che l'insegnamento è cambiato. Da un insegnamento frontale ad uno interazionale. Poiché si devono acquistare anche altre capacità, come il lavorare in gruppo ecc. Le spiegazioni per tali risultati variano. Credo, però, che una domanda che ci si può porre c'è, che non riguarda tanto l'intelligenza in sé, bensì la cultura. L'intelligenza non è direttamente un fattore che si acquisisce con lo studio, ma è evoluzione, intuito, ragionamento ecc. 

PS: Mi ricordo che vi era come esempio degli standard da raggiungere per l'ottavo anno a confronto con più decenni a distanza. La differenza l'ho notata persino io. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certi dati, cioè risultati sono molto delicati. Comunque, non mi ricordo bene la metodologia, l'avevo sorvolata perché racchiudeva più ricerche. Da un lato misurazioni della massa gricia, fino a confrontare i vari standard scolastici da raggiungere nei vari paesi e periodi (qui si sa con certezza, che ad esempio negli USA i standard calano di continuo).
> Con il termine intelligenza c'è anche da andarci piano. Lo so bene. E qui non so come lo hanno misurato. Visto che non si basa su ciò che sai, ma quello che sai fare usando ciò che hai. Cioè, l'adattamento alle condizioni esterne attraverso le proprie conoscenze. C'è anche da tener conto, che l'insegnamento è cambiato. Da un insegnamento frontale ad uno interazionale. Poiché si devono acquistare anche altre capacità, come il lavorare in gruppo ecc. Le spiegazioni per tali risultati variano. Credo, però, che una domanda che ci si può porre c'è, che non riguarda tanto l'intelligenza in sé, bensì la cultura. L'intelligenza non è direttamente un fattore che si acquisisce con lo studio, ma è evoluzione, intuito, ragionamento ecc.
> ...


Ma non si possono paragonare i risultati di una popolazione con una scolarizzazione d'élite e una con la scolarizzazione di massa. E soprattutto non si possono chiedere le stesse cose.
Esiste anche la teoria della deriva genetica.
Ma non ricordo più a quale proposito avevi citato quegli studi.
Io osservo che, nonostante ci si reputi in crisi economica, vi sono strati della popolazione con una scolarizzazione bassa, e non per impossibilità logistiche o sociali come un tempo, che hanno disponibilità economiche impensabili 70 anni fa e che le utilizzano senza i freni dei vincoli morali di un tempo oppure  così pare per la divulgazione ad opera dei mass media.


----------



## sienne (8 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non si possono paragonare i risultati di una popolazione con una scolarizzazione d'élite e una con la scolarizzazione di massa. E soprattutto non si possono chiedere le stesse cose.
> Esiste anche la teoria della deriva genetica.
> Ma non ricordo più a quale proposito avevi citato quegli studi.
> Io osservo che, nonostante ci si reputi in crisi economica, vi sono strati della popolazione con una scolarizzazione bassa e non per impossibilità logistiche o sociali come un tempo, che hanno disponibilità economiche impensabili 70 anni fa e che le utilizzano senza i freni dei vincoli morali di un tempo oppure  così pare per la divulgazione ad opera dei mass media.


Ciao

ma certo. Ci sono troppi aspetti che non vengono presi in considerazione. L'ho scritto che sono delicati, cioè da prendere con le pinze e per quello che sono ... già solo l'aspetto cosa è l'intelligenza. 

Edit: comunque, qualche domanda sulla cultura me la faccio ugualmente. 

PS: OT ... Carina ... 
Probabilmente alla base c'è una mancanza di percezione linguistica, per cogliere certe sfumature. 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

Le domande sulla cultura sono lecite anche se il mondo dei blog dal quale nasce la Lucarelli non è  proprio cosi infimo come lo si sta descrivendo.la "madre"è  macchia nera , un posto dove informazione e approfondimenti culturali non mancavano e con loro parecchia satira e un giro di gente dalla scrittura ironica e brillante. E , a differenza dei giornali, l'interessante scambio di vedute direttamente con i lettori tra i quali persone altrettanto vivaci intellettualmente.dico spesso di essere onnivoro. ..per principio mi interessa tutto senza pregiudizi.questo anche nell'arte...includendo grafica e pubblicità


----------



## passante (8 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certi dati, cioè risultati sono molto delicati. Comunque, non mi ricordo bene la metodologia, l'avevo sorvolata perché racchiudeva più ricerche. Da un lato misurazioni della massa gricia, fino a confrontare i vari standard scolastici da raggiungere nei vari paesi e periodi (qui si sa con certezza, che ad esempio negli USA i standard calano di continuo).
> Con il termine intelligenza c'è anche da andarci piano. Lo so bene. E qui non so come lo hanno misurato. Visto che non si basa su ciò che sai, ma quello che sai fare usando ciò che hai. Cioè, l'adattamento alle condizioni esterne attraverso le proprie conoscenze. C'è anche da tener conto, che l'insegnamento è cambiato. Da un insegnamento frontale ad uno interazionale. Poiché si devono acquistare anche altre capacità, come il lavorare in gruppo ecc. Le spiegazioni per tali risultati variano. Credo, però, che una domanda che ci si può porre c'è, che non riguarda tanto l'intelligenza in sé, bensì la cultura. L'intelligenza non è direttamente un fattore che si acquisisce con lo studio, ma è evoluzione, intuito, ragionamento ecc.
> ...


più che delicati saranno invalidati dalla metodologia, probabilmente. dovremmo chiedere a quel gossipparo di matteo, ma ora è fuori col cane.


----------

